# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > آموزش: مهم = تاپیک سوالات روبی

## sajjad_india

با سلام به شما 

قسط دارم در این تاپیک در مورد سوالات شما و مشکلاتتون در مورد روبی (Ruby) بپردازیم . 

پس از این به بعد هرکسی از دوستان عزیز سایت مشکل یا سوالی در مورد این زبان برنانه نویسی داشت اینجا میتونه مطرح کنه و تاپیک جایه دیگه نده .... !!!

ممنون از همه شما دوستان علاقه مند به Ruby

----------


## vcldeveloper

سلام،

دوست عزیز، این تالار کلا برای مباحث Ruby, Perl, و Python در نظر گرفته شده؛ اگر قرار باشه همه سوالات و مباحث Ruby در یک تاپیک جمع بشند، پیدا کردن جواب ها توسط کاربران، و مدیریت پست ها توسط مدیران بسیار سخت میشه.

می تونید هر سوال را در یک تاپیک مجزا ارسال کنید، و برای آنکه مشخص بشه سوال مربوط به Ruby هست، واژه Ruby را به صورت پیشوند عنوان تاپیک استفاده کنید، مثلا:
*سوال:* *Ruby: چگونه یک متن را در متن دیگر جستجو کنم؟*

----------

